# Decking - Redwood vs. Cedar



## davidr (Aug 24, 2007)

I am trying to gather some opinions and experiences from people who have considered redwood decking versus cedar decking.

Your thoughts?

Why did you choose cedar? or Why did you choose redwood?

When you think of cedar or redwood, what comes to mind?

Any input is welcome. Thank you!


----------



## robertcdf (Nov 12, 2005)

Just finished a 5/4 cedar floor deck with redwood 4x4's and 2x4's,2x6's for the rails with Fortress iron balusters. The project came out very nice it was all stained with superdeck "cedar" and the cedar came out a nice pale yellow and the redwood... well it looked like redwood  I like the 5/4 better than the 2x6 as it just looks nicer.


----------



## warnerww (Apr 9, 2007)

I live in a dry country so can not tell you how the 2 hold up in wet conditions. The biggest things that come to my mind is cedar tends to be straighter with less knots and slivers (in my area). But ceder only comes in 5/4 so if you are thinking of putting your joist on 24 centers the only way to go is redwood.


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

redwood is harder lumber,and considered more premium than cedar which is a soft wood ,be prepared to predrill for fasteners w/the redwood for less problems though


----------

